# Baby Born From Embryo Frozen For 20 Years



## jato1977 (Feb 13, 2009)

This was posted on Derren Brown's blog earlier today (weirdly).
Just thought it might interest some of you,
Jo x

http://derrenbrown.co.uk/blog/2010/10/baby-born-embryo-frozen-20-years/

/links


----------

